# lost paddle in lower clear creek and rope



## aschmidt (Mar 18, 2007)

Lost a paddle in lower clear creek. It made it through the dam but not to the play park. I can't remember the brand because it was my wife's. Perhaps aquabound. It had a black shaft and white blades. It might have the phone number of the guy she bought it from. Also lost a throw bag which was fully packed and not a danger to anyone, so don't freak out. Thanks.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Was it last night? Do you think the rope could have made it to the playpark? A rope came through during the rodeo last night. I'll let the guy who found it know.

Ropes can come out of bags. We had a discussion after it came through last night. Should be secured in your boat as to not come out if you swim (I'm just guessing).

Laurie


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

He already posted it:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-throw-rope-golden-play-park-6-19-a-19731.html


----------

